# honest kitchen recall



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, got that too. Sunny is on HK, just recently switched him. Guess it was in the parsley, possibly, from a 2012 batch. Sunny is on Embark, so that's good - it was not in the recall. And their food is all human grade, and made in a plant that makes people food.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have some without the codes on it! Something has been stamped on the box, but you can't read it... I guess I will be returning it. Thanks!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Honest Kitchen Recall*

Honest Kitchen Recall Announcement from Our President | The Honest Kitchen


----------

